# Using a hold-down with square dog holes



## luthierwnc (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm considering a project where I could see the advantage of using one or two hold-downs rather than clamping things to the edge of the top or using the dogs on the bench. I'm talking about traditional L-shaped steel units tapped into bench holes.

Trouble is: I've got all rectangular bench dog holes that are angled at 2 degrees towards the vise. I can't see getting enough friction to make the thing stay put. I'd rather not drill new holes in the top.

Does anyone have ideas for the round peg in the square hole? Thanks, Skip


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I bet that the hold fast would hold just fine in square holes, but over time they would likely deform the holes. This guy in another forum tried it and found it to work: http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40730


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Are your square dogs big enough to make a blank and drill a 3/4" hole through?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

It would be pretty easy to.drill some 3/4" holes in the benchtop where you need them for optimal holdfast placement. Likely you want the stem of the holdfast set back from the front edge anyway.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

What Mark ^ said.

A couple strategically placed holes is probably all you need.


----------



## luthierwnc (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like some new holes. Thanks guys! sh


----------

